# Planning off a square stern canoe "aka flat back canoe"



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm considering purchasing a Old Town 15ft square stern canoe. It's rated for a 5hp engine and up to 880lbs. My question is do square stern canoes plane? Theres little reason for me to put a Suzuki DF4 on the canoe of it dosnt plane. I figure the weight of 2 people, battery, dog and gear I would have a load of 445lbs plus 55lbs for the DF4. 



Thanks


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a 17 ft fiberglass pointy stern, 3 ft beam that I made a clamp on side mount for a 3 hp motor. thinking about chopping it off and glassing it in square. + gallon gas can (no battery), one or two people, dekes, dog, guns, etc. does not plane. I'd be scared if it did. watch the turns.


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Look at aluminum canoes. I am sorry this is short but I am out the door on the way to work and your question grabbed my eye. I have fished from canoes for 30 plus years. I own a square backed aluminum canoe that has a 2.5 Suzuki 4 stroke. You can pound the dents out of aluminum! My current canoes are made by Grumman and Alumacraft. I had a squareback made by Osagian Canoes in Missouri and it was the best fishing machine I have ever owned but departed in a motor vehicle accident. I also use an outrigger setup on my canoes. They are great.


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure but I believe a canoe has a displacement hull and will not plane what ever you put on it. But they are good boats and you can do a lot with them.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

In high school I had a 14-16' canoe (don't remember the length) with a square stern. I bought a very used Ted Williams 5hp outboard to put on the back for $75. That little canoe would scream! I can't remember if it was actually planning or not, but it didn't matter. Loaded up with myself and a couple high school buddies it was still fast enough to be dangerous. As previously mentioned, watch the turns. I remember making a real tight turn and losing control. We actually tipped it over but the engine remained running. The canoe kept going round and round in a circle until I managed to scrape enough bravery and stupidity together to swim over and grab ahold.

We did a lot of fishing out of that canoe. However, if you are going to put a 5hp outboard on it, I'd recommend a flat bottom john boat.


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Chasin' Tales said:


> In high school I had a 14-16' canoe (don't remember the length) with a square stern. I bought a very used Ted Williams 5hp outboard to put on the back for $75. That little canoe would scream! I can't remember if it was actually planning or not, but it didn't matter. Loaded up with myself and a couple high school buddies it was still fast enough to be dangerous. As previously mentioned, watch the turns. I remember making a real tight turn and losing control. We actually tipped it over but the engine remained running. The canoe kept going round and round in a circle until I managed to scrape enough bravery and stupidity together to swim over and grab ahold.
> 
> We did a lot of fishing out of that canoe. However, if you are going to put a 5hp outboard on it, I'd recommend a flat bottom john boat.


I fished big time out of a canoe in Nebraska before I joined the USMC after high school. I had many a Ted Williams product from Sears. That brings back good memories.


----------

